# Bird Throwing - for Fun and Relaxation!



## abraxas (Nov 15, 2006)

--


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 15, 2006)

You did *what* with the birdies :shock:!?!?!?

You captured them with a net and *threw *them in the air for you to be "in flight"??? :shock:

Not that I would really wish some Hitchcock come onto you but ... NO KIDDING here? You really did that? The they should get some "revenge", I think. A droplet on your shoulder (at least).


----------



## Andie (Nov 15, 2006)

You seriously captured birds and THREW them?


----------



## terri (Nov 15, 2006)

I seriously hope this is a joke.


----------



## Pirate (Nov 15, 2006)

Please tell me that this is not the truth !


----------



## abraxas (Nov 15, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> You did *what* with the birdies :shock:!?!?!?
> 
> You captured them with a net and *threw *them in the air for you to be "in flight"??? :shock:
> 
> Not that I would really wish some Hitchcock come onto you but ... NO KIDDING here? You really did that? The they should get some "revenge", I think. A droplet on your shoulder (at least).



If I did, they would come to me in my dreams;





and I'd still wonder what on Earth I could do with 150 lousy bird shots?


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Nov 15, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dangerwoman (Nov 15, 2006)

HAHAH
iloveyou


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 15, 2006)

thats great. +1 for post of the day


----------



## abraxas (Nov 17, 2006)

Disclaimer: The birds in this thread were not harmed, brusied, shot at or from, thrown, tossed, slung, sprang, sprung, flung, exploded, imploded, toasted, roasted, cooked, basted, ate, mangled, maimed, broke, soaked, defeathered, denuded, nuetered, fixed, harrassed, altered or modified in anyway. Thank you to those who have a sense of humor and can see otherwise useless photos for what they are.


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't think people necessarily had no sense of humor, people were concerned. :-\  Glad you were though.


----------



## abraxas (Nov 18, 2006)

Whatever.


----------



## Don Simon (Nov 18, 2006)

Interesting. I am also a proponent of the animal-propulsion technique. For more dynamic shots, why not throw a sackful of cats at the birds?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 18, 2006)

ZaphodB said:
			
		

> Interesting. I am also a proponent of the animal-propulsion technique. For more dynamic shots, why not throw a sackful of cats at the birds?



... and as cats always land on their feet.. well it would not harm them anyway .. go for it 

you should not throw turltes though ... or huge wild cats which might take revenge


----------



## abraxas (Nov 20, 2006)

I've given this a bit of thought; I shouldn't overestimate my writing or the audience. Maybe it wasn't too clear, but that was the fun of it.  I posted the same message on another forum, much better reception. In fact it turned into a popular little thread regarding moose slinging and dog fishing. Some do and some don't I guess.


----------



## dangerwoman (Nov 20, 2006)

i dont understand how people could have thought this was serious.


----------



## toastydeath (Nov 20, 2006)

abraxas said:
			
		

> I've given this a bit of thought; I shouldn't overestimate my writing or the audience. Maybe it wasn't too clear, but that was the fun of it.  I posted the same message on another forum, much better reception. In fact it turned into a popular little thread regarding moose slinging and dog fishing. Some do and some don't I guess.



I say overestimate away, and let the chips fall where they may.  Someone's going to laugh out loud (me).  Other people will be upset no matter what (the IDEA is REPUGNANT, etc).  So, fire (throw) away, and see what comes of it.


----------



## bryanwhite (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, I figured when you said you captured them "with a worm or something" you were joking.  Now mind you, I have two cockatiels that I throw on a regular basis, and they love it.  Not too hard, mind you, but I throw them, the fly around the room a couple of times, and come right back to my hand.  I stop when they get tired.  And yes, they love it.  Unlike the cat I had when I was a young child...but that was a different story, and I was a child.  There's a reason when I have kids, they will be closely supervised when around any animals I have.

Great post!  Sometimes you can't get a good picture, but if you can couple a group of pictures like that with a good story, then I'm for it!

Man, now I feel like I need to start a cow tipping thread.


----------



## Puscas (Nov 21, 2006)

What!?!? You were joking? No way....:mrgreen::mrgreen:

I loved it. But hey, don't start throwing tigers, or indeed fishing dogs. At least not without me. 

Well, gotta go. I have a night of penguin bowling ahead of me!




pascal


----------



## bryanwhite (Nov 21, 2006)

Yep, I throw the cockatiels, and they make their happy chirps... well, at least, one of them does.  The other enjoys being angry.

Pictures and possible video to come!


----------



## Dan28607 (Nov 22, 2006)

Sooooo Funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

